# Best way to fix nicked irrigation wire?



## denkenz (Oct 5, 2012)

I was digging around the yard in a new house and managed to hit the sprinkler system pipe. It seems I also managed to nick the white wire, which I assume is the common wire.

What is the recommended method to fix? Since the wire is not actually cut, I'd love to use the most non-invasive means possible.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To do it right your going to need a kit like this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETCON-SK830...381?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c673c2ead

Any Lowes, HD, electrical supply house will have what you need.
Now that the insulation has been cut moisture can get in and corrode the wire.
Just make sure to kill the breaker on that circut before working on it.


----------



## denkenz (Oct 5, 2012)

My local HD at least did not have anything for a wire size this small


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

denkenz said:


> My local HD at least did not have anything for a wire size this small


 


Surely they have this.


http://www.buyheatshrink.com/


----------

